# Does anyone have ebay's Customer Support Phone Number?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am a power seller on ebay.

The drop down boxes on my ebay summary page won't work. These are the boxes that show: Mark as shipped, View Order details, Contact Customer, View Paypal transaction, Unmark as Shipped, Relist, etc.

I had this problem one other time, and ebay customer support was able to help me fix it easily.

When I click on the contact info button, it won't work either.

Anyone have their toll free number? 

I am getting desperate. Looks like I am going to miss the USPS truck that runs at 5 pm.

Thanks!
Clove


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Try one of these numbers

888-749-3229
408-558-7400
408-376-7400

But have you tried a different browser, clearing your cache or just rebooting and restarting your machine? I had that happen once and I'm not sure how I fixed it but I didn't have to call anyone. I am pretty sure it was a browser problem with me.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

featherbottoms said:


> Try one of these numbers
> 
> 888-749-3229
> 408-558-7400
> ...


Thank you!!!!

The problem is that I am too dumb to clear a cache...I will try rebooting though.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

No, you're not too dumb. You've prob just not been shown how to do it. If you tell me what Operating System you are using I might can help.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The reboot worked!!!!!!

Getting ebay ready now...I love to ship fast!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Wonderful! 

Have fun.


----------

